# How did you buy your bike ???



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

For the most this is not a cheap hobby. A typical bike is about $400-$500 which can be just about a typical American's weekly salary for an entry bike, If you upgrade to 29er's, carbon or FS bikes they can be as expensive as 4-5k for a bike. People don't make that in a month. So with the cost of living going through the roof and our bills getting higher and higher. What type of funds did you use to buy your bike. 


I charged mine to the "game" ... Visa game that is for my Giant 29er.


----------



## chef7734 (May 4, 2011)

Saved and purchased a new old stock in box 2011 giant reign for 1500. Now if I can just find a bike for my wife like a 2011 cypher 2.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

That was a great deal. Currently looking for a Anthem 29 or a Trance 29er.


----------



## JerBear007 (Sep 24, 2012)

I bought the ancestor of mine on a 'pro deal' through the shop I worked at about 14 years ago. It was about half a month's salary at the time. I had taken a line of credit to buy a computer and spent half on the computer, half on the bike. I paid off the line of credit with student loans when I started college. I still pay on my student loans. I've since swapped out items piece by piece using my monthly income, including the frame and all that remains of the original bike is the right shifter and the rear derailler.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Bought my Stumpy by charging it (as I do for most big purchases) and then subsequently paying it off the next month. You are assuming a lot of people don't make $4-5K/month, but plenty of folks do...or more! The weekly salary you figure is ~$26K a year...that is fairly low for a "typical" salary. Average annual income in the U.S. is somewhere around $45K last I saw. I should also that I have always helped my gear addiction by selling my old stuff to help buy new stuff. I have also bought used to save money and bought a lot of things when I worked at a shop in college and got a discount; I still have quite a bit of it!


----------



## StereoDave (Jan 19, 2013)

When I left my previous job, They'd gave me €1500,- extra money on reservations. I've sold my Haibike Edition RX hardtail for like €500,-, then I'd had enough cash to buy my dreambike, a Cube Stereo. But now, after 3 months, I discovered the big world of upgrading. Beautiful parts, but small wallet.


----------



## 7daysaweek (May 7, 2008)

I saved my extra cash while waiting for the frame to arrive and bought it when I had the dough. Then repeated 4 times for my other bikes...


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

Sold off my previous bike which covered ~35% of the new bike, then used my company end of year bonus to pay for the rest.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

cash


----------



## Wild Wassa (Jun 4, 2009)

I'd been paying-off a 2010 Anthem X3 on a lay-by plan at a LBS. The agreement was to pay for the bike within 12 weeks. I had a lot still to pay and I had a good win on the pockies and put the entire winnings on the bike.

Warren.


----------



## Lenny.walker (Aug 31, 2011)

Got paid, went to bank, got cash, purchased bike lol


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

Credit card for my most expensive bike, probably paid about $100 in interest on the $3,500 it cost as it took a few months. I didn't have the money at that moment, but I couldn't pass up the deal and I needed the bike.
All my other bikes ($3,300, $550, $750, $1,650) I paid with credit card for the protection and paid them off immediately after.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Uncle Sam's tax giveback.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

did months of research, then got a timely bonus... it was either a bike or a trip to cuba with the better half... but to make it up to her i bought her a santa cruz juliana from a friend....


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Saved and bought it. We ONLY buy things we have the money to buy. Cash only household. If we put it on a card it gets paid off at the end of the month. Debt free is the only way to live... well, minus a mortgage.


----------



## bikeabuser (Aug 12, 2012)

Traded an old high-end road bike for it ... Straight up !!


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> Bought my Stumpy by charging it (as I do for most big purchases) and then subsequently paying it off the next month. You are assuming a lot of people don't make $4-5K/month, but plenty of folks do...or more! The weekly salary you figure is ~$26K a year...that is fairly low for a "typical" salary. Average annual income in the U.S. is somewhere around $45K last I saw. I should also that I have always helped my gear addiction by selling my old stuff to help buy new stuff. I have also bought used to save money and bought a lot of things when I worked at a shop in college and got a discount; I still have quite a bit of it!


Well I figure there are several people with low income jobs compared to more fortunate people with middle america income. Either way a Bike is still a big investment. Several people can make that before taxes but once uncle sam takes his cut your left with more pennies than nickels. Either way I am looking into getting a Trance X and the chunk its worth is a prettyyyy penny.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> cash


Classic !


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

There aren't many things better when you are my age than they were 30 years ago, but one of them that is, for me at least, is when I decided I needed a new bike during 2012, money was not part of the decision criteria. I could get whatever I wanted for cash and not think twice about it. And that's what I did.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

freakybro said:


> Money was not part of the decision criteria.


Must be nice... :cryin:


----------



## ajavt (Nov 22, 2012)

Figure out what I wanted, save up the cash, then comb Craigslist and other sources for the right one. Bought my family's last 4 bikes this way and saved a ton compared to buying new. Now, does anybody want to buy a sweet classic Merlin?


----------



## 595978 (Jan 6, 2012)

During the fall and winter months to spring I pay for the bike and it takes about six month to pay for it (layaway) , but I wont be doing that much longer, for the past three years I bought a new bike every season going to ride my new bike for at least two years. Its taken me three years to figure out what I value most in a bike. Also some winters out here last 5 months so lots of time to save. Newest Bike I,m saving for is the Norco Sight 650b 2.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

For years I have followed a couple rules to buying.

1) If it is a toy, you pay cash. 
I have paid cash for every motor bike and bicycle I have ever owned. 
Sure, the bike is an investment in your health, but a high dollar one is not a necessity. 
So, if you can't afford a $3k bike with cash, then get a cheaper bike. 
Plenty of good choices for $500 or less and if you can't save $500 then you shouldn't have a credit card. 

2) Try and pay cash for anything that depreciates in value. 
i.e. I pay cash for cars. I have done so for about 6 years. 
I used to finance and just got to the point where I realized that is stupid. 
Of course, I settle for what I need and not what I want when it comes to a car but I certainly like not having a car payment over my head and the freedom not owing on a car provides me. 
However, if your wants take over, at minimum you never finance the taxes and dealer fees, and you should even pay down the depreciated value of the vehicle before signing on the loan. 


Financing a bicycle is just foolish IMO.

BTW, I do not make a lot of money, I just budget myself.


----------



## cbd5600 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cash


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

Cash, the same way I buy everything except my house.


----------



## black cross (Dec 10, 2005)

Lbs!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Education*

Take the time to get a good education, get a good job, and mange your money wisely. But it takes far more patience and sacrifice than most people are wiling to make. I always pay cash for my bikes.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

Sold old bike put that money toward new bike and paid cash


----------



## FujNoob (Dec 20, 2009)

Ordered a new 29er frame, wheels, and fork from my LBS. Moved all parts that would work from a 26 that I was riding to complete the build and get it running. Over the next year or so I upgraded components on the 29er and rebuilt the 26 until I had 2 complete bikes.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Cash (which includes credit cards that are paid in full each month). 

One caveat: if there's a 0% deal, then I'm a firm believer in using other people's money and making sure it's paid off on time.

I also buy end of the year deals and/or sale bikes, typically.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

skiahh said:


> One caveat: if there's a 0% deal, then I'm a firm believer in using other people's money


Absolutely, but I am guessing most people who are willing to finance a mountain bike either don't have the credit to get 0% or won't have it for long. lol

(Using a credit card and paying it off at the end of the month is not financing, it is just getting your rewards points lol)


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

Using the credit card also protects from fraud, which debit cards are notorious for. I will write a check.... or use a credit card and immediately do an account to account transfer.



kjlued said:


> ........Using a credit card and paying it off at the end of the month is not financing, it is just getting your rewards points lol)


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> Using the credit card also protects from fraud, which debit cards are notorious for. I will write a check.... or use a credit card and immediately do an account to account transfer.


I will agree.

I use my credit card for online purchases and also when traveling. 
But I pay it off before the end of the month so that is not financing.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Credit card. Then I transfer the balance to a zero interest credit card and pay it off in a year. I like to borrow money for free!


----------



## 411898 (Nov 5, 2008)

Bought my first bike (26er HT) with cash and sold it less than a year later to upgrade. Upgraded that bike with a better fork and then sold it 2 years later to move from HT to FS. Fully upgraded this bike and kept it for 5 years. Parted it out and bought a new FS which I again fully high end upgraded. I killed that bike in a really bad accident but I salvaged what I could and built up my first 29er (an HT). Once I was ready to switch back to a FS, I parted the 29er HT out and bought a 29er FS frame which I once again fully tricked out. 

All the while, I was selling parts to help pay for new parts AND slowly building up a surplus of used parts. 

This hobby is not cheap but it's a heck of a lot cheaper than many other hobbies out there.


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

My old trek that I found on craigslist was finally worn out. It was covered with stickers and had been 
nicknamed the "old jalopy". I needed a new bike but didnt want to pay new bike prices so I started looking at my LBS demo fleet. I didnt realize that even demo bikes are still expensive.

Finally my dads estate was closed out and I inherited a little money so I used part of it to buy a 2010 Turner 5 spot demo and I have been happy since.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

Cash. When I whipped out my wad of Lincolns and Washingtons the LBS owner asked if I was a stripper. It was truly a lot of 1s. LOL


----------



## Glide the Clyde (Nov 12, 2009)

freakybro said:


> money was not part of the decision criteria.


Mine neither. I traded a cow and a handful of chickens.


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Dual enrolled my senior year of high school and took online courses so I could work while still taking classes. Saved up a lot of money between work and a few other hobbies and was able to buy a brand new Slayer 70 for $3400 off jenson last year when I was still 18.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

This is an interesting thread. Being as though I don't own a bike under $2K, and still have "entry level" bikes, I'd be really interested to seeing what you can get for $500 these days. My first bike, in '96 was a GT Outpost Trail that I bought for $550 and I added a suspension fork for $200. 

Having said all that BS, I've bought several bikes in my days most of which I saved up for, but for one I made payment arrangements with the LBS.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

woahey said:


> I'd be really interested to seeing what you can get for $500


I have a Marin Bolinas Ridge 29er that was reg $699 and I got on sale at REI for $499.

Not the best by far but it is a great bike and it takes me everywhere my friends go with their $3k+ bikes with just as big of a smile on my face at the end of the day.

Also, for $500 you can get a little bit higher end bike if you shop used.

Plenty of bikes out there for $500 or less that will reliably take you on any trail if you just shop around.

BTW, I ride mostly Pisgah and DuPont so yes I am hitting difficult trails.


----------



## falconpunch79 (May 30, 2012)

Got married, started graduate school (and counted it as moving for a job since we were getting paid) all in the same year. So the best tax return I've ever received got me a bike.


----------



## abeckstead (Feb 29, 2012)

I've worked hard to be where I am in life today. I started a full time job the Monday after I graduated high school. While most of my friends fawked off all that summer and then left for college. Mommy and daddy didn't buy me a fancy car or pay for me to go to college. My adult life started Monday after high school and it was "sink or swim". Everything I have, I learned and I earned it the hard way. 

18 years later I still work in the same industry. Im not ashamed to buy expensive things I can afford. Don't let the envy bug eat you alive, worry about yourself and what you can do. Live within your means, set goals and strive to accomplish them


----------



## Captain Cobb (Mar 23, 2010)

I agree with abeacstead, I've been working my Arse off in the same field since I was 16, I make a good living and I'm glad I can pay for my addiction, well, almost. 
Last year I was really wanting to add more bikes to the stable, I had to decide where I was going to pull a substantial amount of money without going in debt. So I sold my truck. 








that was a tough decision to make! But it free'd up enough cash that I was able to buy an older truck, and really deck myself out with new bikes. Best decision I'd made in a long time!






a year later I'm looking around trying to find what else I can sell to fund a new Fatbike.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

kjlued said:


> Not the best by far but it is a great bike and it takes me everywhere my friends go with their $3k+ bikes with just as big of a smile on my face at the end of the day.
> 
> Also, for $500 you can get a little bit higher end bike if you shop used.
> 
> BTW, I ride mostly Pisgah and DuPont so yes I am hitting difficult trails.


If you shop used, you can definitely get a higher end bike than that.

If you look at the differences between your Marin and a Rocky Mt 930 it really boils down to components. I've ridden all sorts of bikes throughout my life and a bike with nicer components will feel better and last longer.

Please don't take this personally, because if you ever do upgrade your components or buy a bike with higher end components you'll realize you're a better rider than you thought and will be leaving your buddies at Pisgah in the dust.


----------



## ranier (Sep 9, 2003)

Bought my first mt bike a Giant Sedona ATX in 1990 with cash, actually put it on layaway. Took a couple weeks to spring it from the bike shop but I was happy when I did. Every bike since has been with cash. i learnt early on in college that credit sucks. they should really ban those credit card hawkers on campus and have a mandatory credit card course. I bought a Salsa Warbird Ti last week with cash now that I'm in a much better spot financially. I drive a 2000 Nissan pickup, don't wear fancy clothes or jewelry but I do splurge on stuff I like - bikes, beer, bacon and b1tches!


----------



## PixieChik (Jul 10, 2010)

reedfe said:


> Cash. When I whipped out my wad of Lincolns and Washingtons the LBS owner asked if I was a stripper. It was truly a lot of 1s. LOL


Classic!

I have a second job to pay (cash) for my toys, and I bought a gently used bike.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

woahey said:


> Please don't take this personally, because if you ever do upgrade your components or buy a bike with higher end components you'll realize you're a better rider than you thought and will be leaving your buddies at Pisgah in the dust.


No offense taken
I mean I would be kidding myself if I thought my $500 nike (well $700 msrp) was every bit as good as my buddies $3k bike. I mean it would be awesome if I did trip over the golden goose of value but I am realistic.

The choice was simple for me. 
New bike with a little lesser but new components and warranty. 
Used bike with better but used components and no warranty.

I like warranties when spending larger chunks of money.

I do also understand the difference good components make. 
I had a DB Overdrive prior to the Marin and it was horrible. 
Thank God for warranty because I was able to get my money back and get the Marin which I am very happy with. 
I will eventually upgrade but I am in no rush to. The components on my Marin are not that bad and for now they are getting me where I need to go. As far as leaving my friends in the dust, I already do that some and keep up decently with others but that is not my goal anyways.

Either way, you can get a trail worthy rig new or used for $500 if you shop around.:thumbsup:


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*Sold a lot of stuff*

i had accumulated over the years combined with my tax return.


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Ahh, the world of creative financing.

When I was in school, I borrowed money from 3 people to buy my first MTB, but anymore I do not buy unless I have the money saved. I don't live high off the hog so that's not a big deal, and I HATE spending money on vehicles, so I save a good bit there for other, more important things.
I did buy a bike in anticipation of selling an old one, and then been stuck for awhile because the old one wasn't selling. It caused me to go without new, red ano. CK hubs.
How did I ever survive such trying times? 

-F


----------



## oldbroad (Mar 19, 2004)

Saved all the money I made selling my jewelry and handed the owner of lbs where I work a fist full of hundreds.





.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I paid for mine with U.S. dollar bills.


----------



## 2times (Jul 14, 2006)

1. Sold some items that were not being used. 
2. Put the money in a demand note account. 
3. Applied for a Trek CC with no interest for 12 months. -- Took bike home. 
4. After 12 months pulled the money out and paid off CC with no interest. 
5. Kept the interest I earned in the bank.


----------



## JonnyB76 (Nov 13, 2009)

Turned my beefy unanticipated Tax Return into a loved and maintained used Pivot Mach 5. :thumbsup:


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

*I saved up for months!*

Riding (a mountain bike) for me is both a recreational outdoors activity and a fitness routine - one that I used to do on a regular basis. So I really wanted to get back in shape. I made a new year's resolution from last summer. It's for my health. Nice equipment only helps.

That's what we have to consider - the ultimate purpose of the bike.

And having owned cheapees from the time I was a kid, and moving up in quality every decade or so, my previous bike had horrible rim brakes even though it was a $580 Rockhopper (in 1997).

Now that I've sold the Rockhopper, I'm strategically saved up with enough cash to get a new one ('13 Trek Mamba). The determining factor for me now is HYDRAULIC DISC brakes.


----------



## sooner518 (Aug 1, 2007)

bought my first 2 (old Specialized Rockhopper HT and 2002 Santa Cruz Superlight) with cash when I was single and had a good job. 

Moved, quit my job, went to grad school, got married, finmished grad school, got a new job. I negotiated a signing bonus with the new job and my wife said I could use it to buy a new bike. Bought a very lightly used, tricked out Santa Cruz BlurLTc. Now every time I go riding with someone new, my wife asks me 'do they have a nicer bike than you?" and most of the time, I get to smile and say 'nope'


----------



## John Kuhl (Dec 10, 2007)

I pay cash for everything but my house. The way I
feel, if you don't have the money to buy it, than you
don't need it.


----------



## GnarBrahWyo (Jun 4, 2012)

I take that back, I paid for mine with a credit card but paid it off before the interest had kicked in.


----------



## k2rider1964 (Apr 29, 2010)

The latest bike, a Tallboy LTc, I sold off a bunch of MX stuff and sports memorabilia to pay for the bike. My last bike, I paid for with a "0% for a year" credit card and paid it off before the year was up. That is my standard routine and how I buy most expensive stuff, even though I have the cash to buy them outright.


----------



## breckenridge (Jul 14, 2012)

Cash. I had special ordered my '12 Jamis Dragon from the LBS after months of research, paid half down on ordering, and the other half two weeks later when it came in.


----------



## dstepper (Feb 28, 2004)

I put all my purchases on my Citi Bank cash dividend card or Discovery cash back card and pay it off end of every month. After about 3-4 years I will have 2k to 3k in those cash back accounts and buy a new frame. I have some really nice parts that can be handed down. I have bought my last two frames this way.

Dean


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

My first bike was a Falcon Black Diamond. I met a couple of guys who were starting a bike shop near my apartment. I talked my way into a part time job as a mechanic. They offered me one of the new bikes at a steep discount and let me pay for it in hours wrenching. That was good for me because I had absolutely no money for a bike.

I don't remember the year exactly. It was in the 1970's. No one remembers those years very well.


----------



## tiffany's pigeons (Feb 11, 2012)

All my bikes were purchased piece by piece and assembled / build by me so I never really _feel_ the financial impact. Also, I already have a bunch of parts laying around from previous bikes and builds so when I start a new project, I use the existing parts to start the build. Then as I buy the parts I want (as opposed to the parts I have), I put them on. The parts I remove either to go upgrade an already existing bike I have or they're sold off to fund the next thing.

Case in point, the bike I just built - 









This bike start out it's life in my household as a fully rigid singlespeed until I had all the parts I wanted for it (which is now how you see it). The parts I took off of it are going on my next build when it arrives (come on On One, HURRY UP!).


----------



## slimphatty (Sep 9, 2011)

By trading it for cash.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

kjlued said:


> For years I have followed a couple rules to buying.
> 
> 1) If it is a toy, you pay cash.
> I have paid cash for every motor bike and bicycle I have ever owned.
> ...


Very good philosophy. I don't like to buy with credit unless I have to or I get a balance transfer or card with 0% interest.


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

When my grandmother passed she left all her grandchildren a little money. I used it to buy my Turner 5spot. I think of her every time I ride it. I'm pretty sure she would have strongly disagreed with me buying a bike that cost that much. Oh well.


----------



## solidass (Jan 20, 2013)

Zeroack said:


> When my grandmother passed she left all her grandchildren a little money. I used it to buy my Turner 5spot. I think of her every time I ride it. I'm pretty sure she would have strongly disagreed with me buying a bike that cost that much. Oh well.


I'm much luckier but in a reverse situation. I love my grandmother, too. She's still with us at age 97. Lucky me. Lucky all of us grandchildren.

But her limited social security and Medicaid doesn't pay for vitamins, supplements and healthier foods. So I give her a good chunk of money every month. Needless to say, her legacy is not about money because she doesn't have any. I hope to support her for many more years to come. Please don't leave us yet, grandma!

Now, when my new bike arrives (ordered last week), I'm pretty sure she would be happy to see that I have enough to treat myself.

It helps me to ride harder and faster.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought all of my 3 bicycles in parts and assembled them by myself. For the payment, I save 10% of my monthly wage to this activity. And at the end of the year I am able to buy a complete bike with only top level parts.

I started to do this 4 years ago, and in 2 or 3 months I will be able to buy my forth bicycle (third titanium !)

If I don't have the cash, I save money until I get the needed amount. That always surprise and impress my wife, and with that saving I am still able to save money for buying a future house and invite my fiancee to the restaurant.

And for me I prefer buying a bicycle in parts rather than buying a complete bike that you will have to change the wheels, stem and handlebars. It finally does not cost more.


----------



## sistm (Jan 9, 2012)

I charged mine then paid it off in a month. I do not ever charge what I cannot pay off in a month.


----------



## ajkirton (Aug 22, 2012)

I built mine from parts, but paid cash for all of those.


----------



## Ladmo (Jan 11, 2013)

"If I don't have the cash, I save money until I get the needed amount. That always surprise and impress my wife, and with that saving I am still able to save money for buying a future house and invite my fiancee to the restaurant"

Something is wrong with this sentence but I'm having trouble figuring it out? :nono:


----------



## schillingsworth (Oct 23, 2009)

I had my co-worker buy it for me!! I wasn't in the market, well I knew the time was coming. I wanted to upgrade to a 29er and a facebook friend posted up a Voodoo Dambala for $700. Didn't have the cash at the time, so my co-worker gave me a 0% loan. What a guy!!


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

Cash .. I think thats usually how it works.


----------



## SS Hack (Jan 20, 2012)

aedubber said:


> Cash .. I think thats usually how it works.


Well, maybe in your country.


----------



## woahey (Sep 1, 2010)

brigadier said:


> That always surprise and impress my wife, and with that saving I am still able to save money for buying a future house and invite my fiancee to the restaurant.


Woah! A wife and a fiancee? I wanna start a new thread and title it "How did you get a wife and a fiancee?" :thumbsup:


----------



## Nail Every Trail (Sep 28, 2012)

I basically buy some sort of bike part every month and have an inventory of goodies to apply to building up new frames as I need/want them. That wayI get the bikes I want with the parts I want and it's a fun hobby shopping for the stuff and figuring it all out. I've built my last 3 bikes this way and am in the process of building up a new one. I usually sell off the old frames or give them to friends/family.


----------



## millertm (Jul 20, 2012)

I am lucky enough to have a job that gives bonus twice a year. I got my bike after one of the bonus periods. Paid cash.

Mark


----------



## shwinn8 (Feb 25, 2006)

> How did you buy your bike ???


I wanted it so there for I worked hard to earn it


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

i used $1600 of a $5000 severance package from my former employer.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

woahey said:


> Woah! A wife and a fiancee? I wanna start a new thread and title it "How did you get a wife and a fiancee?" :thumbsup:


That's two balls and a chain. It would be better to just have two GFs.


----------



## Simpledesign (Jul 3, 2012)

cash for the first one....cash and IRS return for the second one


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

oh...and my 'cross is a warranty replacement for a bike i purchased on credit...

and my SS was given to me by my neighbor across the street when he took delivery of his new lynskey...

and my ibis was a repaired frame paid for in cash at the the old ibis "garage sales" near petaluma in late 1997...


----------



## jollybeggar (Feb 2, 2004)

Well I was walking by this brew pub in Bend and there were two really nice bikes sitting unlocked and I........
Did I say that out loud. Never mind.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

Best way to score a really nice bike: 

1) Do you really need the newest model? The newest model costs more obviously so you can save some $$ by buing a few model years back and still have a decent bike.

2) Can't afford the whole bike? Buy it one part at a time. Takes longer but in the end, you get the bike you want with the parts you want.

3) Look for deals on classifieds and the internet. I got a $800 Marz. 66 RC2 fork brand new for $399 on sale back in 2008. Brand new Avid Juicy 3 hydros for $60 on a local classified. 

In the end, I built up a nice 2006 Yeti AS-X (back in 2008) for about $2,100 where a brand new one at the time was around $4,000 or so.


----------



## jdm28us (Jan 24, 2013)

road bikes i always bought new from saving money from jobs. since just got into mtb, decided i would go used and see what was out there. paid cash. now the fun begins.....riding!!!


----------



## MotownDanny (Jan 23, 2013)

Type of funds -- charged it on my Mastercard, but then paid it off. Because it was a bigger purchase, about 3k with the bells and whistles and sales tax of roughly $200, I had to transfer from savings to checking for about half of it.

My LBS offers a credit program on their expensive bikes through GE Capital. I imagine it's not cheap, don't know what kind of rates they would offer.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

oh come on gentlemen, we are not married but she has the ring on the finger......My english is not as good as my cycling skills


----------



## abelfonseca (Dec 26, 2011)

brigadier said:


> oh come on gentlemen, we are not married but she has the ring on the finger......My english is not as good as my cycling skills


I just thought you were some sort of polygamist.... No biggie!


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Saved money. Married a smart software engineer. Bring my lunch to work most days. Be happy driving a 99 toyota carolla.( depreciating asset). Ride my crosscheck to work, saving gas. Be happier riding one of my 3 mt bikes. Befriend a bike mechanic who loves ipa's and homemade bacon. ( will trade used/ takeoff parts for said items)


----------



## Ailuropoda (Dec 15, 2010)

Cash....well...a check....but same thing. Not too keen to finance a toy. I have a lot of bikes but I live a very Spartan life otherwise.


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

I saved my money and paid cash, actually debit card but you get the picture. I didn't want to blow a ton of money since I'd been a away from riding for a while so I purchased an "unbranded" bike online. Aside from wishing I'd gotten the next size smaller the bike has been great. Reba, X9 and Elixir 5's for around a grand shipped to my door I can't complain. Next bike will be done the same way.


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Went to an LBS. Checked out some magazines. Picked up a bike I liked. And in 2 weeks returned for the bike.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

brigadier said:


> oh come on gentlemen, we are not married but she has the ring on the finger......My english is not as good as my cycling skills


Glad to hear you are not married to two women. One is bad enough. Is the wife ok with you having a fiancee? And, how does the fiancee feel about you being married?


----------



## MotownDanny (Jan 23, 2013)

I stopped in at the LBS tonight -- the owner had a good line -- What is the "right" number of bikes to have in the garage? One less than will get you hauled into divorce court.


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

Usually just sell a bunch of splifs to the kids.


----------



## brigadier (Oct 1, 2012)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> Glad to hear you are not married to two women. One is bad enough. Is the wife ok with you having a fiancee? And, how does the fiancee feel about you being married?


The Big Lebowski - Nobody fucks with the Jesus. - YouTube


----------



## Mr5150 (Dec 20, 2011)

Nail Every Trail said:


> I basically buy some sort of bike part every month and have an inventory of goodies to apply to building up new frames as I need/want them. That wayI get the bikes I want with the parts I want and it's a fun hobby shopping for the stuff and figuring it all out. I've built my last 3 bikes this way and am in the process of building up a new one. I usually sell off the old frames or give them to friends/family.


This is what I did. Over the years I picked up "last year's stuff" for cheap. Have quite the stash (actually no need to buy more parts for a while). When I built up my Superlight a few years back, I gave my #2 HT to my dtr in law.

Bought the SL frame, fork, wheels and HS from my LBS for cash. The rest from my stash.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

My little thread has come a long way... Best line thus far is "cash"


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Paid cash for all of my bikes except for my very first bike, 1989 (or 1990) Specialized Hardrock. I financed the $300 or $400 bike when I was a starving college student. 

I plan on paying cash for a new (or new-to-me) bike, but I'm going to sell a bunch of things that I'm not using such as two sets of track wheels, rain tires, dry tires, race wheel uprights/hubs, car body parts, a pro photo strobe system and a few other things. I should have enough for an even better bike than what I have now.


----------



## Shakester (Jun 26, 2012)

I Ebayed the majority of my bike in pieces. Ended up spending well over $1000.00 which is probably what I would of spent if I bought the bike as a whole, but this way, I get to put the parts I want on them as well as putting the bike together myself which the best part for me. Plus, I love bidding on stuff. I picked up a great 2010 Giant XTC1, brand new, for $200.00.


----------



## enfyre (Jan 25, 2013)

Bike shop had some slightly used demo models on the cheap, saved a bundle.


----------



## LazyRid3r (Jan 21, 2012)

Shakester said:


> I Ebayed the majority of my bike in pieces. Ended up spending well over $1000.00 which is probably what I would of spent if I bought the bike as a whole, but this way, I get to put the parts I want on them as well as putting the bike together myself which the best part for me. Plus, I love bidding on stuff. I picked up a great 2010 Giant XTC1, brand new, for $200.00.


If only I can get a great deal on a Anthem 29er or Trance 29er


----------



## Love Commander (Nov 15, 2012)

I have a savings account, specifically for bike-related purchases. X amount of money gets diverted there the 1st of every month from my checking account (plus random deposits, such as tax refund or cash deposits). I don't allow myself to exceed whatever is in savings. Every month, when it comes time to pay the credit card bill (100% paid off, every month), I'll move however much I spent that month into the bill-pay account.

So, in a round about way, I pay cash.

It helps that I have pretty pedestrian tastes. Road bike is a Surly Pacer. Mountain bike is a NOS Fuji 29er that I got for cheap.


----------



## sgtjim57 (Aug 14, 2009)

Cash!!!


----------



## broogiedad (Sep 10, 2012)

Sold some stock. Paid cash.


----------



## thekarens (Sep 26, 2012)

Inheritance money, otherwise never would have been able to afford it with one teen and one in college.


----------



## bucknut (Jan 17, 2012)

Bought a frame on CL. Got the components from price point and jenson usa. Then built it myself. Saved a lot doing it that way. Most of the parts were from the previous year,so they were a bit cheaper.


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

107 responses so far and not a single person being irresponsible with their finances buying overly expensive bike parts.

I'm sure no one has exaggerated their financial position and to that I say...cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark in Baltimore (Nov 7, 2009)

Dr Sloth said:


> 107 responses so far and not a single person being irresponsible with their finances buying overly expensive bike parts.
> 
> I'm sure no one has exaggerated their financial position and to that I say...cheers :thumbsup:


I thought this thread was about bikes as opposed to bike parts.

How can you be so sure that "no one has exaggerated their financial position"? You're implying that everyone in this thread has lied about their ability to buy. Bizarre. Did the cash buyers buy with...less cash? :skep:


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

Mark in Baltimore said:


> I thought this thread was about bikes as opposed to bike parts.
> 
> How can you be so sure that "no one has exaggerated their financial position"? You're implying that everyone in this thread has lied about their ability to buy. Bizarre. Did the cash buyers buy with...less cash? :skep:


sir...may i kindly suggest that you go for a ride...or have a drink?

cheers!


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

I wouldn't say that "i paid in cash" and "noone is being irresponsible with overly expensive parts" are mutually exclusive statements.

As for me? I sold my soul to the devil for rock and roll.
Unfortunatey this was when new wave was coming in so I hawked the rock and now I've got a bike!!

Nah, actually I got a job at a LBS at the same time as my mainstream job, agreed to work for bikes or parts instead of cash. Accumulated much working 13-days in a row. 
Funny thing that.. working a job just to support your hobby.


----------



## barnabas (Sep 25, 2012)

I just picked up a couple extra days of overtime and payed cash...


----------



## ImaginaryFriend (Mar 24, 2009)

My LBS does financing through a local financial company that has a 90 days same as cash no interest policy. I used that and had it paid off before the interest would have kicked in.

If that wasn't an option, I would have saved for a couple more months and paid cash (well, credit card that gets paid off every month).


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

Cash money only for toys.

Granted, I technically paid with a credit card to get the airline points, then paid it off right away.


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a great house and a wife and kids, work an average job and to be honest there just isnt room for a 3K bike..would I love one hell yeah. I ride an older bike that I do enjoy and 
worked a PT job last year to put a new build together piece by piece..it was a bit more $$ than i anticipated with shipping cost, but I got some great parts and a new bike


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

jkad said:


> I have a great house and a wife and kids, work an average job and to be honest there just isnt room for a 3K bike..would I love one hell yeah. I ride an older bike that I do enjoy and
> worked a PT job last year to put a new build together piece by piece..it was a bit more $$ than i anticipated with shipping cost, but I got some great parts and a new bike


Nothing wrong with that at all. :thumbsup:

Heck, I HAVE a "3k bike" and more times than not I find myself riding my $500 single speed. Don't need to drop a ton of money to have fun.


----------



## njsanna (Nov 10, 2008)

Bug your lbs a lot...make friends...ask the right questions...buy demos...pay cash. My motto is to usually buy used. First new bike I bought was after 20 years of riding, this year. Save it up, sleep on it, offer discount price for paying cash.


Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Miztrz99 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bought mine on Craigslist. The guy just found out he was going to be a new PaPa. Know how that goes...


----------



## nickrm (Jan 23, 2013)

cash at LBS


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Went riding with a buddy for the first time, afterwards went and bought a bike


----------



## simcoecm (Jan 27, 2013)

I like to buy outdated models on craigslist


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

I had the same bike(s) for many years, then dropped 400 pounds in the UK on a new Trek for cash in 2004. This kept me going a while, then had a bit of a hiatus when I moved to AZ. Next thing I did was have an epiphany in a bike shop when I saw what was now on offer, but managed to turn down the expensive FS options they were trying to sell me. I could not believe the prices and wasn't sure what was best for me, so came out with a new Rockhopper I bought for cash. Then I quickly realised I wanted a full sus bike after all, so I did a lot of research, and decided I wanted a 5" travel bike that weighed 25 lbs, and would cost $2500. After a few months of ferreting out deals online, I wound up with a Salsa El Kaboing frame, Fox fork, and a bunch of top notch stuff on it that cost me $2600 and weighed in at just over 26 lbs. I almost managed it! It took a couple of months, but saved me a bunch of money. I love the bike and have ridden the crap out of it for over 2 years now, and see no great reason to upgrade. It does most of what I need, and when stuff breaks or wears out I go online and search for replacements... If I see bargains for parts I know I will eventually need, I will sometimes buy them if the price is unavoidable.
I did buy a demo C'dale Rize 2 18 months ago when I was away on tour, got a great price and needed a second bike for those times when I was traveling, or needed a ride when one bike was down. Cash always.


----------



## Shocky (Jan 21, 2013)

I bought my bike second hand on ebay for under half the retail price, and no problems at all, everything runs great. Highly reccomend ebay.


----------



## Cyclokitty (Sep 27, 2012)

My bikes were each less than $500.00 each and the first bike was a birthday present. My mountain bike was a previous year's model that was on sale (I think I saved about $250) and I saved for it by dropping all of my pocket change in a jar at the end of each day. I'm in Canada so pocket change can include $1 and $2 coins and over time it does build up. Last February I declared the jar "Mtn bike fund" and in late September I found a Craigslist ad for the bike I was looking at for a happy price. The rest of the change is now earmarked for pedals Thomson seat post and possibly a saddle.


----------



## p08757 (Mar 15, 2012)

Short answer --- cash.


1st bike many, many, many years ago, I paid cash in a pawn shop.
2nd bike was previous years bike I got from my LBS. I paid cash for this one as well.


----------



## manpurse (Feb 6, 2011)

I always save up some cash and then sell my previous bike. Then I take that cash and typically buy a year or two old bike or last year's frame on a clearance deal. Sometimes I save my higher end parts and swap those over to a new frame.


----------



## Bluechip (Feb 17, 2006)

I just bought a new bike a couple of weeks ago (Salsa Fargo Ti). I just realized that it was my first "new" bike I had bought since 1990. That one was a Bridgestone MB1. All of my other bikes have been bought used or frame upgrades with old parts or new parts on old frames. I currently have 5 road and 2 mountain bikes, plus a couple of frames just sitting. I scraped and saved to buy that MB1 back then but with age comes increased income and I didn't think twice when the deal on the Fargo presented itself. I still prefer a bargain and/or building it up yourself over just walking in an buying a bike. I really wish I hadn't sold the MB1 but I needed cash for another build (which is long gone).


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

At first I was a little surprised that most everyone on this thread was so financially responsible, but after thinking about it for a minute it makes sense for a few reasons:

1. Average age on mtbr is in the 40s I believe which tend to be more responsible and have more disposable income.
2. Anyone admitting to paying with a credit card then skipping payments (or making interest only payments) is going to get lambasted by the responsible guys.
3. Just because someone pays cash for a bike doesn't automatically mean he's being finacially responsible. He may be skipping other bills or not paying his child support, etc.

Having said that, it's good to see that folks are being financially responsible with "non-essential" expenses. I use that term guardedly because riding is pretty dang "essential" to most of us.

I make good money but we live on a strict budget. Live debt free including our house, have 6 months emergency fund saved, medical fund, pay cash for everything including cars. etc. (Yes we are Dave Ramsey disciples) I only allow myself $400 a month for my bike habit, including bike trips. It's tough sometimes but I stick to it.

So buying a new bike takes some patience and planning. For my latest bike purchase I sold off or parted out my two main bikes and saved my monthly bike allowance for 3-4 months and I'll have enough when the new Chilcotin comes in March (amazing how much easier it is to save the bike allowance when there's no bikes in the garage to spend money on:thumbsup.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah there's something of a self selection bias: those who browse mtbr narrows it down, those willing to comment here makes it even more constricted. 

My bike is about high end now and it's just been years of upgrades and saving.


----------



## PaulX (Sep 13, 2011)

Was a smoker for ten years, gave up in September 99. 

My hobby back then was dirt bike / trail riding. I figured out how much I had been spending on cigarettes each month and that became my motorbiking budget. I had three new bikes over 10 years and a bunch of rider equipment. Couple of years ago I sold off my motorbikes and all the gear I had accumulated and this became my mountain bike fund.... bought my bikes that way - 2 new and one second hand.

My monthly spend now on MTB related activities is the same as the cost of smoking - the great thing with this is the cost of smoking keeps going up so my hobby money is index linked!


----------



## njmark84 (Apr 1, 2012)

swipe to get points, then paid off when bill came


----------



## dirty twin (May 4, 2012)

Sold my previous 29er Orbea Alma to my brother added some cash to that and ended with a Flash 1.


----------



## On the Rocks (Jan 8, 2013)

made sure to buy Pre-K--before kids. Now I have my road bike and mountain bike for life (though my road bike is perfect, I find myself jonesing for a new mtb ride)


----------



## MTBeing (Jan 11, 2012)

First bike, GE Capital financing thru my lbs. 12 months same as cash. If I can borrow someone else's money for a year for free, why wouldn't I? 2nd bike, stock options baby!

Sent from my mountain bike while crashing


----------



## orrwosh (Oct 24, 2012)

The first (adult-life, that is) was bought in July 2011, for a 200-mile touring trip in the Austrian and Italian Alps. It was one of these more sporty hybrids - a Cube Nature Pro.

Then I was hooked. I started taking it up the mountains where I live (paved), then started taking it up the mountains on unpaved tracks. It wasn't really living up to the task, so I started lurking in this forum.

Then I sold the Cube. And I sold my car which I was using pretty much once every two weeks (the perks of living in Europe: you don't really need a motorised set of wheels). Then, last December, I bought a new FS29er. Now I want a road bike, too.


----------



## The ORIGINAL PinchFlat (Jan 27, 2009)

My LBS owner is the devil he shows me all the new stuff and every time a new bike or part comes out I desire...online classifieds fire sale.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

I should have actually mentioned it - I actually sold some stock options to get my latest bike. I used the CC, then paid it off the next month with a portion of the proceeds from the stock sale.


----------



## trail-adventure (Jan 30, 2013)

i did my weekly visit to freewheeler bike and i thought to my self i think its time to stop using my hard tail and get a full suspension frame. so i was looking at their frames and saw way in back with other frames piled on top was a fuji adventure hi trail frame. i instantly fell in love with it. so i asked Gordy the owner what do you want for this frame? he replied $100 and she's all yours. so i migrated the parts from my old frame onto my new frame. so that's how i bought my bike.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

All of the current bikes and all of the bikes purchased in the past 10-15 years have been paid for with cash. I almost always buy used and to get the best deals, I offer cash.

Back when I worked in shops and bought new, I bought on a shop employee deal. For several years, I would sell the previous year's bike to a friend for whatever the new model was going to cost me. I had friends waiting for me to get my new bike each year so they could buy the previous year's bike. Basically my only investment was the amount I paid for my first bike from the shop and then each year my upgrade was paid for.


----------



## GoProGuy01 (Feb 5, 2013)

Me and my girl both have new bikes. We both are full grown mid 30's adults with career jobs. No kids and no plans to have any. We live a life of fun and adventure. Brought out the credit cards, paid for new bikes, sold old bikes and made the payments. Bikes are used, made to do what they are breed for and paid for ASAP. What can I say, most days life is good. Some days we fight,others we ride..!!!!


----------



## rti27 (Dec 9, 2012)

i guess pimping your wife would be a bad idea?


----------



## groupbmonster (Oct 22, 2008)

Using tax return and had a major parts garage sale on ebay to fund my latest build. Before that it was all credit card, trying to steer away from that nowadays.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

After tossing half of my paycheck into savings and then paying bills I have a bit of disposable income leftover for hobbies. It helps that I make a decent paycheck.


----------



## zarr (Feb 14, 2008)

How ?.....
Piece by piece.
Reading and learning.


----------



## sambs827 (Dec 8, 2008)

TiGeo said:


> I should also that I have always helped my gear addiction by selling my old stuff to help buy new stuff. I have also bought used to save money and bought a lot of things when I worked at a shop in college and got a discount; I still have quite a bit of it!


Sounds like the boat I'm in (including the geologist part). Financial Aid helped me get previous bikes going (I built up 2 from the frame up) and since I have been in two mountain biking classes, TA'd for one, and been the president of our student Mountain Biking Club, it's all been rather justified. I've paid my dues at the local shop, will start really truly working there soon. I'll be picking up a 2013 Stumpy FSR Expert Evo once I do. Wonderful.

To pay for this next bike I'm parting out my Remedy and my Jamis Bam, and am going borderline hermit status on the weekend and skipping out on the stereotypical college student debauchery.


----------



## applehead110 (Jul 25, 2008)

Waited for tax return, then drove to the bike shop, test rode my bike of interest and in my price point, and finally paid for my bike.


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Bought the frame from CRC on sale, then pieced it together one piece at a time as I could afford. I't more expensive than just saving and buying a bike but I have every part I want and choose.


----------



## Dragos (Apr 13, 2009)

1. Bought a decent bike from an online retailer with decent parts.
2. Purchased a 2009 Marin Mount Vision 5.8 frame
3. Swapped all parts from the online bike to the FS frame
4. Saved the spec list from the Marin site on the actual 2009 MountVision 5.8 and every time I had some cash to spend on me I purchased parts to built the same/better bike as they were selling for $3600

Only thing I'm missing now it a Fox fork but I'm fine with the one I have and enjoy the bike. 

P.S. the link in my sig is the old bike right after swapping the parts from the first bike. I didn't upload any pics with the upgraded parts but all the parts that were originally switched from the first bike to the FS frame have been upgraded and the HT bike has been put back together and sold to family member


----------



## bigpedaler (Jan 29, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> Uncle Sam's tax giveback.


This. Been doing it that way since '03. Bought a full-suss Motobecane from BikesDirect that year, and had to pull the parts off it to put on a Pacific hardtail that crutched me through the last half of '04 -- the Moto frame BROKE, got no support or feedback. (That's why I'm so anti-BikesDirect....) '05 was the last year I bought a frame & parts that lasted less than 5 years.

'03 was also the last year I bought a complete bike; ever since, I've been building up my own mixes. (Guaranteed, no one else has an '06 Kona Coiler Supreme with Sun Equalizer wheels, a Nixon fork in urban camo, and an NC-17 riser bar clamped by an Evolve Sterling stem, with a Selle SMP Trk saddle....)


----------



## trmn8er (Jun 9, 2011)

rossluzz said:


> I always save up some cash and then sell my previous bike. Then I take that cash and typically buy a year or two old bike or last year's frame on a clearance deal. Sometimes I save my higher end parts and swap those over to a new frame.


^^ This. Usually I buy a used bike, or older model new bike or frame, then swap parts. I built my S-Works for 3 K including brand new frame and full warranty.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I freely admitted I paid probably about $100 in interest paying off my bike's credit card purchase. It was too good a deal to pass up, I probably saved more than that $100, but that doesn't really count.

I see a lot of posts stating that "it's a toy and not a necessity" so they only pay cash. I strongly feel myself that a bike is an investment in my health, my well being, and my sanity. I'd rather be out riding my expensive bike after work and enjoying it rather than wishing I would have bought it while riding a clunker.
I really wish more people would finance a bicycle over a flat screen t.v. the world would be a better place imho.



KRob said:


> At first I was a little surprised that most everyone on this thread was so financially responsible, but after thinking about it for a minute it makes sense for a few reasons:
> 
> 1. Average age on mtbr is in the 40s I believe which tend to be more responsible and have more disposable income.
> 2. Anyone admitting to paying with a credit card then skipping payments (or making interest only payments) is going to get lambasted by the responsible guys.
> ...


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

You make a lot of good points. Paying on credit is a matter of personal opinions-but I'm glad it worked out for you. I would, too, if I could have-but I took the route of buying a bike with a frame I like (Norco Range 3) and I've progressively made it more well equipped than the Range 1. I wanted to ride, it worked out for me. Some people think what I did is stupid, that's okay. Maybe it is stupid: some would say I should have just gone all out from the get go and bought a frame and saved myself some money-but that would have taken longer and I decided to live a life where I got the experience of riding that bike then and there-so I don't really think so. That and I ultimately built my own wheelset and gained a lot of personal preferences-so things worked out. Maybe.

I also strongly agree about bikes being one of those things that helps with mental sanity. Biking is one of those peripheral things in life and a lot of people "fight to have time for" while some simply "have time" for it. When I go ride, I typically am relieved it's one of those things I "have time" for, lately. However, I recognize that there are healthier alternatives for working out. With the crashes, I think I'll be feeling it. I'm already feeling it.



nOOky said:


> I freely admitted I paid probably about $100 in interest paying off my bike's credit card purchase. It was too good a deal to pass up, I probably saved more than that $100, but that doesn't really count.
> 
> I see a lot of posts stating that "it's a toy and not a necessity" so they only pay cash. I strongly feel myself that a bike is an investment in my health, my well being, and my sanity. I'd rather be out riding my expensive bike after work and enjoying it rather than wishing I would have bought it while riding a clunker.
> I really wish more people would finance a bicycle over a flat screen t.v. the world would be a better place imho.


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Skipped a few months of child support and then stopped paying my mortgage to get a mortgage modification because they wouldn't modify it if I was on time. After a few months $12K super bike!

In reality I am very fortunate to be able to do as I please when it comes to bikes without effecting my monthly spending/savings. When I was younger I made bikes a big priority, but always paid cash except for my first high end bike which the shop owner where I worked let me pay over time.


----------



## Silentfoe (May 9, 2008)

I have a unique way of getting the bikes I want. I work full time for the Army and have 5 kids. I am in no way well off. I don't go into debt for bikes and I really like nice bikes.

So, I got a "job" with the local bike shop. I work two hours in the evening Mon-Thurs and 9 hours on Friday. My weekends are mine. I get a great shop discount and the hours I work are credited towards any purchase I want to make in the shop.

In the last year I've picked up a Giant Anthem Advanced X29er 0, a Giant TCX 2 cyclocross bike, tons of parts/clothing and nutritionals. I even get to ride any of the demo bikes anytime I'd like.

I basically feel like a crack whore working for the dealer to get the fix I need. Love it!


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> Skipped a few months of child support and then stopped paying my mortgage to get a mortgage modification because they wouldn't modify it if I was on time. After a few months $12K super bike!
> 
> In reality I am very fortunate to be able to do as I please when it comes to bikes without effecting my monthly spending/savings. When I was younger I made bikes a big priority, but always paid cash except for my first high end bike which the shop owner where I worked let me pay over time.


So, what that really means is, you screwed everyone over to get a bike. Including your own child. Not to mention the mortgage company and the tax payers that bailed out the mortgage companies.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Silentfoe said:


> I have a unique way of getting the bikes I want. I work full time for the Army and have 5 kids. I am in no way well off. I don't go into debt for bikes and I really like nice bikes.
> 
> So, I got a "job" with the local bike shop. I work two hours in the evening Mon-Thurs and 9 hours on Friday. My weekends are mine. I get a great shop discount and the hours I work are credited towards any purchase I want to make in the shop.
> 
> ...


Now there's a guy with morals, passion and a sound work ethic! + Rep for that!


----------



## Salespunk (Sep 15, 2005)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> So, what that really means is, you screwed everyone over to get a bike. Including your own child.


I guess sarcasm does not come through the computer, I was joking. If you read the second paragraph you would see the phrase "in reality"

BTW I would love to see pictures of the Dino. It is a beautiful car.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Salespunk said:


> I guess sarcasm does not come through the computer, I was joking. If you read the second paragraph you would see the phrase "in reality"


Sarcasm, sometimes goes over my head. I'm glad to hear you didn't do that! + Rep for that


----------



## Lance Armstrong (Nov 17, 2012)

Saved my money for 17 years, got a sponsorship, bought a brand new Niner Air Nine RDO XO loaded beast. Hopefully my last year in the Juniour race circuit will be a big one!!

Pedal Bicycle Shop |


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I can't recall if I've already posted in this thread..... anyway, I bought my bikes on credit with 0% interest - so just the cash price over X months.

I agree with n00ky, I saw it as an investment in me and my health. Previously, I was paying about $40/week in train fares to get to/from work. Now I pay about $10/week in finance and get two hours riding every day. I see that as a pretty good deal.

If you can pay cash for your stuff, obviously that's better. But if it comes down to it, buy-now/pay-later is better than sit-now/die-earlier.


----------



## Bakudan (May 19, 2011)

Salespunk said:


> I guess sarcasm does not come through the computer, I was joking. If you read the second paragraph you would see the phrase "in reality"
> 
> BTW I would love to see pictures of the Dino. It is a beautiful car.


Interesting thing about your first paragraph was that I've known many men to pull that kind of thing to afford their dream car and modify it.


----------



## Ddeand (Jan 24, 2013)

Did a pro deal through work. The hardest part was deciding what to get. Ended up with a 29er.


----------



## mjduct (Jul 31, 2012)

In pieces... It spreads out the hit over several weeks and you can get deals if you look for them... Just built a niner jet 9 for under 2 grand... The secret is to focus on one or two parts at a time


----------



## eclipse24 (Jan 14, 2012)

I'll second what mjduct posted. Not only does it spread the hit out, it's also fun and you know your bike inside and out.


----------



## NslrPrtn (Jul 10, 2012)

I found a dealer that takes my EBT card, suckers.


----------



## ScubaM (Apr 25, 2012)

Let's see.....

My first bike was stolen from my garage at an apartment I lived at. Got a $1,200 insurance settlement from renter's insurance and was able to upgrade nicely.

Unfortunately, coming back from a ride in the Sierra Foothills 2 years later, I completely forgot about the bike on the roof of my car as I pulled into the garage and was treated to the sound of high quality steel snapping at the down tube. Renter's insurance again to the rescue. Not a completely new bike but new frame, fork, bars and stem. Upgraded again to a nice S-Works frame this time.

Had that bike for two years which then got stolen out of my truck while at work. I really wouldnt have blamed my insurance agent if he thought I was running some sort of scam but they paid it off again no questions asked. Thanks Allstate. With $4,000 in insurance proceeds (it pays to save receipts for everything), I got what was at the time a top of the line FS frame and full XTR. 6 months later, my insurance co dropped me. Totally understandable - guess I got my monies worth out of them.

For my next bike to be purchased this spring, looks like I wont be able to rely on any insurance money. I'll have to do it the old fashioned way. OR rob a bank.


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I bought my 2006 Yeti AS-X over a one year period of buying the parts as I could afford them. Altogether paid $2,100 (2006 Yeti at the time was going for $1900 for frame alone). 

My 2011 Trek Fuel EX 5 I bought on my Trek card at the bike shop and almost have it paid off.


----------



## SaltySprocket (Nov 26, 2010)

Local shop....walked in...I like this one....made it rain in that biatch...$500 cash for a 29er Marlin.....converted to single speed. Done.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Good on yous guys, getting out there and doing it and doing it for a reason with passion is worth 100 times more than the dick who ignores people on his carbon-carbon-carbon.

I justify all mine as "there is no price on fitness".... riding and keeping healthy is extending my life


----------



## pequin (Jan 24, 2013)

Bought mine online. Had to unless I wanted to take a 200+ mile round trip, which I didn't. I wanted a specific bike which as far as I could find out, isn't offered locally. Will pay off in full when the cc bill comes.

Got a great deal at a LBS on the wife's bike which I bought yesterday, what with all the extras they provide. I gotta say, now that I've done it, LBS is the way to go! Paid cash.

ETA:


ozzybmx said:


> I justify all mine as "there is no price on fitness".... riding and keeping healthy is extending my life


Truer words were never spoken!


----------



## Special J (Feb 11, 2013)

I worked a second job to help build up some extra cash which wasn't working so well. My amazing girlfriend chipped in some money as a Christmas present. Actually, if it weren't for her, I wouldn't have been motivated to get a new bike. She knew my then current ride was too small for me and that I wasn't enjoying riding as much. Off I went to the lbs, ordered and put a down payment on a bike that I had been researching. A week later, the bike was built and I test rode it. The remaining balance was going to wait until April when I get an annual bonus, but ended up going on a credit card until then.

For me, it is not a toy or just for physical fitness. It is my medicine and therapy. I have come to realize that I need to be true to myself first before doing things for others, such as work. <Insert phrase> All work and no play... I could always continue with the go to work/home, work/home routine and feel like a robot. But I tend to be unhappy with my life that way. Hopping on my bike and going for a ride is what I really loved to do years ago. I look forward to and am enjoying reliving that lifestyle again and enjoying all there is to see out on the trails.


----------



## JAvendan (Jan 27, 2013)

R+P+K said:


> If you can pay cash for your stuff, obviously that's better. But if it comes down to it, buy-now/pay-later is better than sit-now/die-earlier.





gridtalker said:


> I charged mine. Isnt that what most Americans do. We purchase things we cant afford with a credit card then worry about paying it off later


lol.

i needed to get my bike now and get going... easy to sit and do nothing!

i applied for the trek credit card and was approved.

went to the trek store and bought my 2012 fuel ex 6... i think the discount for the bike was something like $400 being an older model.

the trek credit card does not accrue interest as long as it paid off within a year.

so, i have budgeted and will pay it off before 11 months.

happy biking everyone!

joel


----------



## Rojo Grande (Oct 23, 2012)

Cash, used, and today! Upgraded my 2001 Tracer to a like new 2010 Tracer. Can't wait to go riding tomorrow!


----------



## Xcisok (Jul 12, 2011)

Well i work six days a week and start 6:30 in the morning and finish up to 6:00 in the afternoon. In six years of working for this company i have had one sick day and only six weeks leave.
I was able to roll up with the cash to pay for my bike. And as my wife says you work hard you deserve it


----------



## Mace350 (Mar 22, 2012)

Rojo Grande' said:


> Cash, used, and today! Upgraded my 2001 Tracer to a like new 2010 Tracer. Can't wait to go riding tomorrow!


I wish I could go riding tomorrow...


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

Wherewolf said:


> Take the time to get a good education, get a good job, and mange your money wisely. But it takes far more patience and sacrifice than most people are wiling to make. I always pay cash for my bikes.


Haha you make it sound like getting a good education and a good job is easy. You do realize that a lot of people don't have wealthy parents or relatives to pay for their "good education" right? If only it was just a matter of "taking the time"...


----------



## pnelson112 (Jul 22, 2013)

I work at a local shop and we did an anonymous survey asking people 1. How much they make 2. How old they are 3. Sex 4. Why they ride 90% of the surveys said that they 1. Made on average 120k a year 2. average age was 47 3. 77% males 33% Females 4. 51% of the men ride to get away from there wife it was a hobby so they can get an outing.

I personally buy bikes with an employee discount which is about 60% off MSRP and I also have a small company who plastered there name on my jersey for races. So sometimes working part time at a shop really helps with prices!!!

I got the job btw by just hanging out up there all the time until the owner liked me and when he was hiring I was his first choice since I was already always there!


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Excuses are for losers*



shredjekyll said:


> Haha you make it sound like getting a good education and a good job is easy. You do realize that a lot of people don't have wealthy parents or relatives to pay for their "good education" right? If only it was just a matter of "taking the time"...


Excuses are for losers. Nothing worthwhile is easy. And your excuses and lazy attitude are perhaps why you can't get a good job. I earned my education via military service and saving every dime I made. Nobody else gave me a cent.


----------



## 6BR (Jun 17, 2013)

Very carefully and after much research...but yes with cash also.


----------



## Dr Sloth (Mar 6, 2005)

Wherewolf said:


> Excuses are for losers. Nothing worthwhile is easy. And your excuses and lazy attitude are perhaps why you can't get a good job. I earned my education via military service and saving every dime I made. Nobody else gave me a cent.


Absolutely! I wasn't in the military but also earned and paid for my own education. Excuses are for losers.


----------



## Funrover (Oct 4, 2006)

Most of mine some one else threw away. Craigslist is also a friend!


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

On my latest bike my wife said if I save up half the cost I could buy it, she said (and was right) that I never save up for anything. I mean really, any money I could save up was just money that would have gone in the bank or something anyway, but I agreed and saved up half then paid the rest with our travel miles credit card and paid that balance off the next month when the bill came.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

0% interest credit card. It's the only way to ride!


----------



## Crash Gordon (Jul 2, 2013)

Cash.


----------



## pedalitup (May 30, 2007)

Pay cash for everything. I start with a new perfect frame and use the best wheels I can build or buy. Components usually come from wealthy weight weenies depreciated takeoffs/upgrades via craigslist or ebay. If I want or have to buy new parts they usually come from heavily discounted European online retailers. I simply cannot afford to spend 3 to 7 thousand dollars for a minimum decent bike. No guilt in avoiding LBS middleman markup as I'm a far better mechanic and have more cycling experience than most of them in the first place. 

If I was a trendy impulse purchaser I'd be screwed! My four bikes took at least a couple years each to finish. They're more works of art in progress.


----------



## Nakedbabytoes (Jul 24, 2012)

I got 2 of my bikes with cash from CL(Karate Monkey and Trek Transport cargo).
I got my unicycle with cash from an MTBR member, used.
And I bought 2 bikes new with zero interest credit cards/tax return money(pugs & colossal), new from bike shop.
Do not regret. Each one gets plenty of ride time. My hubby would love it if I found more bikes used though...but in my short size, very rare.


----------



## creole (Dec 14, 2009)

I have two jerbs. One daily to pay the bills and a side hobby which pays for toys. 
Most purchases are on credit card, then pay it before the statement appears. I used to always pay in cash, but the extra bulge of wads in my skinny jeans offsets my junk bulge and looks weird.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

As Randy Moss once said, straight cash homie. But I had saved (been waiting for the ok from the wife) for several months.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

Sold my CRF250 and bought a bike for myself and wife.


----------



## FatCloud (May 6, 2013)

Mmmm. I remember it. I had gotten into cycling the summer before I left for a backpacking trip of South America. I saved up all my nickels and dimes for three months abroad, leaving the first week of November. Yes, that meant traveling over Christmas.

I was 23 and had no guts. I ended up coming home after a six week trip through Peru and Bolivia, not making it to Chile or Argentina. The good news was that I had all this extra money in my pocket and my parents had already decided that they would chip in for a new bike for Christmas whenever I returned from my trip.

Now there is really only one shop in Buffalo, NY (no, Bert's is no better than Walmart, they told my friend they don't make steel frames anymore, lololol); Campus Wheelworks. It was a snowy afternoon and I already had my next adventure in mind, cross country touring. I'd only done one camping trip on my dad's old Iron Horse but I wanted a touring specific bike. So of course they recommended the Long Haul Trucker, but there were things I didn't like, I didn't like the small wheels (albeit now I like that idea for Latin America, but I digress), and I didn't like how relaxed it felt. I test rode it and the Cross-Check. I really loved the zip and flow of the X-Check, so I decided to think it over. Called a friend who owned a Cross-Check and sealed the deal on how much he loved it.



The second time I bought a Cross Check was in Chicago, IL. After my first X-Check had been stolen the week before I thought it was over. I considered just taking a train out or whatever, then after cooling off for a bit I realized I might just have enough to buy a new bike and make it. I ordered almost everything I wanted from Smart Bike Parts (would only half recommend vs. Campus Wheelworks), no Tubus Racks, now I had Surly racks (sooooo heavy) and a 2012 v. 2011. They upgraded the parts as opposed to the work I did on the first X-Check. They finished it on July 5th and I was back on the road.


----------



## Phinox (Jul 13, 2013)

I bought mine with money


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Found a KILLER deal on a Spec. Stumpy carbon single speed 29 frame. Seller included original seat post, Romin expert saddle (Ti rails), Spec 90 Stem, spec carbon low rise bars, all at a cool $1,000. I had been previously putting money on my account at my LBS and had over the past 5 months accumulated about $700, with which I bought my Reba RLT 100mm at about $520. From there I purchased my Sram XX1 crankset for 200$ here on MTBR, and my Sram PF30 BB through the shop at 30% off which made it around $32 I think? I sold my old GT Peace 9er single speed but kept a brakeset I had made out of XT levers and SLX calipers and the ridiculously burly OEM cheesy wheelset it came with and grips that I later replaced. I'm still just borrowing the headset from a friend, but the rest I kinda had lying around. Since then I have VERY slowly built up a new set of wheels. DT 240s > Stan's Arch EX > DT Revolution spokes. Bought a $50 Ti RWS skewer, Surly 18T Cog (want a 17t now though) Surly Stainless Steel single speed spacer kit, Sram 8spd chain, Spec. Zee Cage (right) 29x2.3 Purgatoy (front), Spec Fast Trak 29x2.2 (rear). Stan's Valves, ESI foam grips, did some trading with a friend for the 140mm rear rotor and bought some other doo-dads with shop discount and the rest is history. So, over the course of a year If I add it all together I'm right around $3,000 on my single speed build. I think I have a problem.


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

austinTRON said:


> I had been previously putting money on my account at my LBS and had over the past 5 months accumulated about $700


That's risky!


----------



## SasquatchSC (Mar 11, 2004)

Work Bonus!


----------



## Jason R (Dec 9, 2012)

I spent the entire winter watching for sales on the various MTB sites. I also caught a few nice deals on ebay for slightly used parts. Doing this over the winter allowed me to not jump on the first deal I saw.Overall, I spent about 2700-2800 on my 29er HT and I absolutely love the bike. I'm doing the same this winter on a FS 29er. I'm currently researching FS 29er frames and I'm hoping to have the choices narrowed down soon.


----------



## austinTRON (Mar 31, 2013)

Mountain Cycle Shawn said:


> That's risky!


I was actually planning on using the money on my account originaly to buy a Carve SL at 20% off since there is never enough in stock to EP one. So I looked at getting a Jett for my wife but since the 2014 early launch was right around the corner I figured I'd hold off. Then I found this killer deal on the stumpy! Waiting pays off. 

Did I mention I got those DT 240s right here on MTBR for $350 for the set? Easy to find good deals if you have patience.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I started off with a cheap bike on the trails, then i waited for a guy with a great bike to be rude to me on the trail, then i just bashed him and took his bike, id suggest this method to everybody


----------



## Repack Rider (Oct 22, 2005)

I paid a lot of dues a long time ago, and now people give me bikes.

Nice ones.


----------



## crit_boy (Jul 31, 2007)

shredjekyll said:


> Haha you make it sound like getting a good education and a good job is easy. You do realize that a lot of people don't have wealthy parents or relatives to pay for their "good education" right? If only it was just a matter of "taking the time"...


Getting a good job is not easy. No one said it was. Guess what else. Getting the job is only the beginning. You have to work to keep it too. Someone else wants it. You are not going to stumble bass-ackwards into 40K, 50K, $100K+ per year.

I do not have wealthy parents or relatives. It is called sacrifice and busting your a$$. If you think people get everything from their parents you are making excuses for your own situation.

After high school, I enlisted in the Navy - took advantage of all the education I could get from them. Used the GI bill to finish college and go to law school. Worked 30+ hrs per week when I was a full time undergrad student. Did law school in less than 2.5 yrs - married with a baby.

There is no excuse for not being able to afford education. You can get about $10K in federal guaranteed student loans per year - Online, credit score does not matter. Start at community college, transfer to state school. Or begin in a trade. There is a lack of people with trade skills. Many are paid well. Don't mess around, get it done. Then chuckle to yourself when people on Internet forums complain that only doctors and lawyers can afford X bike.


----------



## Gouda Cheez (Feb 18, 2013)

Lets not turn this into a pissing match.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

Gouda Cheez said:


> Lets not turn this into a pissing match.


We have real pissing matches here, you stand on a road with your combatants, you can have as many challengers as you can get.

You open your fly and start pissing, walking backwards of course.

You need a steady stream, if you brake your stream on the road you are disqualified.

The person that can piss the longest walking backwards, without a break in your piss on the road is the winner, its pretty big time stuff here.

Do you guys do this in the states ? or are you not sophisticated enough ?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

....about 50 trips to CoinStar.


----------



## sfgiantsfan (Dec 20, 2010)

I broke my neck in a quad accident, spent 2 months in the hospital, with disability and my vacation time, I still got full pay, I didnt spend any money on food or beer, so I had nice fat check waiting for me when I got out. I watched Ebay for a couple months while I recouped and finally saw a brand new 2011 enduro for 3k. I bought that bike and rode it for 2 years. I recently sold it and took that money and $200 extra and got a 2012 Carbon Stumpy that I rode for a few months and didn't really like it. I ended up trading that bike, my girlfriends bike, that she never rode and some misc bike parts for a 2012 Bandit 29er that I absolutely love


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

I got it one piece at a time. Sort of like Johnny Cash but I paid for it.


----------



## bradkay (Apr 9, 2013)

My last mountain bike was purchased with the severance pay I received when my job was relocated to another state.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Work, work and more work, and paid cash.
Down to 3, can't seem to justify more than that.


----------



## fondoo (Sep 5, 2012)

i bought my cannondale jekyll by financing it. the bike shop has a one year interest free and i took advantage of it.


----------



## shekky (Oct 21, 2011)

bradkay said:


> My last mountain bike was purchased with the severance pay I received when my job was relocated to another state.


same here but my job was sold to another company.

however, my single speed was given to me when my neighbor purchased a lynsky and my 'cross bike is a warranty replacement for a bike i paid for in installments.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

derekbob said:


> I got it one piece at a time. Sort of like Johnny Cash but I paid for it.


Building your bike, part-by-part... is so much fun! MTBR is invaluable, for component reviews, while Craigslist and eBay is where the parts are!

The best part is when all the pieces come together, and you take your "dream build bike" to your favorite trail.....PRICELESS!!!


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

I had a $1,000 Trek Hard tail I bought cash and a year later I bought a Santa Cruz Heckler frame and shock on close out for cheeaaap! I used the trek as a donor bike and everything I up-graded I bought on sale, or a year old. I also really think about my purchases. I would love a thousand dollar wheel set, but that is way over kill for me. I evaluate what I need and want and purchase accordingly.


----------



## ricky916 (Jun 7, 2011)

At the time I was working a crap job bought a gt avalanche hard tail that was too small of a frame. And spent a lot fixing it and upgrading , now its an idrive 5(force) with all the parts(well some) from my first bike, $3k total invested. 
Now have a great job so now deciding which $4-5k rig will be next in the stable.

Sent from my HTC EVO LTE


----------



## pruitt1222 (Aug 5, 2013)

I am fairly new to the sport, And poor lol. I bought my first bike with money I had made during a garage sell and a little I had saved up. Wife thought I was crazy spending 650 on a bike, That was a two months ago. Sold that bike and demoed a trance and had to have it, So I took the cash from the first bike and went to the gun safe and picked out a nice unused firearm and sold it. You know swapping toys for toys. Well yesterday I got to ride a stumpjumper and think I may have to sell the trance and another firearm lol. I have a toy cap as my wife calls it, I just trade around as I need.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

crit_boy said:


> Getting a good job is not easy. No one said it was. Guess what else. Getting the job is only the beginning. You have to work to keep it too. Someone else wants it. You are not going to stumble bass-ackwards into 40K, 50K, $100K+ per year.
> 
> I do not have wealthy parents or relatives. It is called sacrifice and busting your a$$. If you think people get everything from their parents you are making excuses for your own situation.
> 
> ...


That sounds familiar. I went to junior college, then UCLA on cal grants and small loans, the law school. It took 15 years of work after graduating and passing the bar to get where I could finally buy the bikes I want, when I want. But guess what, now I have a 9 year who loves riding, so the money now goes there.

Guess what, matter how much you make, you still have too allocate your earnings.


----------



## Motorider228 (Mar 30, 2013)

Cary said:


> Guess what, matter how much you make, you still have too allocate your earnings.


More money, more problems?


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

I made the mistake of going to a local bike shop chain and buying what they told me I should buy.

I wont make that mistake again.

As far as what people buying bikes make in a month, I believe you need to broaden your horizons


----------



## J0hnnie (Jul 29, 2013)

After tried riding my friend FS 


Sent from my iPhone5 using Tapatalk


----------



## AMjunky (Apr 29, 2013)

Sold my old mtb and half of my vintage road bike collection. Then bought from an LBS that did not appreciate my business. Got to love LBSs! Should have bought online, next time for sure....


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

pruitt1222 said:


> I am fairly new to the sport, And poor lol. I bought my first bike with money I had made during a garage sell and a little I had saved up. Wife thought I was crazy spending 650 on a bike, That was a two months ago. Sold that bike and demoed a trance and had to have it, So I took the cash from the first bike and went to the gun safe and picked out a nice unused firearm and sold it. You know swapping toys for toys. Well yesterday I got to ride a stumpjumper and think I may have to sell the trance and another firearm lol. I have a toy cap as my wife calls it, I just trade around as I need.


Huh....wait until you start riding a Yeti SB66c, Scott Genius 700, Trek Remedy....and once you try a 29er - your entire gun quiver will be GONE!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Saved up a lot of money and found the best deal possible for the bike I wanted, a Trek Cobia.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

Zachariah said:


> Building your bike, part-by-part... is so much fun! MTBR is invaluable, for component reviews, while Craigslist and eBay is where the parts are!
> 
> The best part is when all the pieces come together, and you take your "dream build bike" to your favorite trail.....PRICELESS!!!


This was my first custom build (SC Heckler) and I was really worried that the bike wouldn't ride like I had hoped and dreamed, it turns out it's actually better. I can't even begin to tell you how happy I was when I first got it out on the trail. Made all the waiting worth it for sure.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

AMjunky said:


> Sold my old mtb and half of my vintage road bike collection. Then bought from an LBS that did not appreciate my business. Got to love LBSs! Should have bought online, next time for sure....


My LBS absolutely loves it when I visit them. They took $300 off a $1200 bike for me.


----------



## derekbob (May 4, 2005)

CannondaleF9 said:


> My LBS absolutely loves it when I visit them. They took $300 off a $1200 bike for me.


A good LBS can be hard to find, and when you find a good one its easy to forget all the crappy ones.


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

derekbob said:


> A good LBS can be hard to find, and when you find a good one its easy to forget all the crappy ones.


Well then I am glad that most LBS in my area are good. Although there are a few less good ones, most are very good. 
There are a few greaT LBS in particular that sell my favorite bikes.


----------



## -sparky- (Jul 16, 2013)

Sold a banjo and a few other things from burnt out hobbies.Then I worked my butt off doing jobs for people and doing anything to make a buck.I first bought a 2000 rockhopper but then I wanted more....so I sold it and went and got a new Marlin off the LBS.And now I am already planning on selling my dirtbike and my Marlin this fall so I can get a superfly AL Elite this spring.It just never ends!


----------



## nyrangerfan222 (Jun 22, 2009)

sold my xterra and used the money to buy my mojo hd. yes sold a motor vehicle to purchase a bike. family and friends cant really grasp the concept of swapping a car for a bike, kind of get this look when telling them :skep::eekster::???: 

i look at it a my old hobby funded my new one:thumbsup:


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

heh I got mine though a bike loan scheme at work, to encourage us Aus Public Service guys to go green. one of the guys in our defence force used to ride for a merida team and was selling his team carbon 96 2011 model for a good price race tuned (he already had a newer model), FSA carbon everything, sweeet ride, walk past a pawnbroker with it lol and people start asking me if I want to sell it. nooo chance


----------



## In-Yo-Grill (Jul 19, 2011)

I was set up with my first bike by a buddy of mine. Kinda blind date style. I enjoyed riding so much I bought it. Within a year I had the full blown fever and moved from a hardtail to a more aggressive FS bike. Then two years after that one I drank the 29er kool-aid and bought a 29er hardtail. Started with the frame and built it up. I had so much fun with that project that I bought a FS 29er frame and fork and built that one up too. I do my best not to think about how much I've spent. I just keep riding and enjoying my purchases.


----------



## 2m2hs (Mar 20, 2011)

Just sold two bikes to buy one new bike. Addition by subtraction!


----------



## gddyap (Sep 29, 2011)

With cash off craigslist.


----------



## buzzkill911 (Aug 19, 2013)

My Schwinn was like a 'pound rescue'. It was hanging in a friend of a friend's garage collecting dust and I was able to snatch it up. That was a while ago and the 29er of mine was a more recent purchase. The Schwinn was starting to get tired and I decided to retire it to commuter status. That's when I scooped up the XtC and have been enjoying the benefits of a 29er HT.


----------



## AKnRDR (Aug 19, 2013)

New bikes especially now are often a good investment, however I often find that buying new faces the same risk as buying a new car. Often itis betterto buy a carwith 20 thousend miles on it than a new bike beacuse its weaknesses will already be revealed. The same goes for a bike. After a year or so wear shows and the bad parts show. Italso depreciates quickly but once ithits the minus 100$-200$ depreciating value it really o ly ha a chance to improve especially if you put upgrades on it. For an example I purchased a Kline Mantra in excellent condition. Granted it is 12 years old and I did geta gooddeal 500 dollars. It is an excellent price I know that if any parts were to break they would have already and I know that I am geting an excellent product that I know that I will be abel toride it for many years. Oh did I mention that I spent 550$on it and it was priced at 950-1250$! Happy riding.


----------



## Anom (Jun 11, 2008)

Saved some money and sold my hardtail when I thought I had enough for a full suspension, I am happy to say it is paid for. Bikes are pricey and it can be difficult to get everything you want, get a good platform and upgrade as you can when you get the extra cash.


----------



## cman8 (Jul 27, 2011)

buy a bike, sell a bike, repeat.


----------



## scuboo (Jan 19, 2013)

I just got lucky, I bought a used bike for a bargin price and it's a fantastic bike and I'm very happy with it.


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

1st bike was a 2002(?) Iron Horse Warrior Comp in December(?) 2007. I found it on CL for $250, about half the price of new and with only a few rides on it. Great beginner bike, but too heavy to be worth upgrading. 
By March I was addicted, and bought my '06 Cannondale Rush 1000 for $1750 on E-Bay. Charged that one to my CC.
I sold the Iron Horse for $250 and used the money to buy a new seat and tires for the Rush, plus some other small items.
I began to miss having a HT, wanted a spare bike, and wanted something I could let my g/f ride. I found a 2004 Cannondale F600 SOBE on CL for $500, and absolutely loved that bike until the day it was stolen!
To replace it, I decided to build a custom bike that had enough suspension to take out-of-state (FL), so I spent a year and $3,000 piecing together my "1996" Cannondale Uber-V. I paid for it with a mix of CC and cash.
I really like that bike, too, but still miss the HT! If I can find another 2004 Sobe-Edition F600, or maybe a 2004 Sobe-edition Scalpel, I may get a 3rd bike....


----------



## Island20v (Apr 22, 2013)

Took advantage of Treks 12 months no interest to help bring up that credit score after purchasing a home. Paid it of in 90 days of course.


----------



## adjunkie (Feb 20, 2007)

I took out a student loan to buy my dh bike while i was in college. Being on the race team, I got an insane discount on it.

I just bought a xc bike of pinkbike for a steal.

So, to extrapolate the two lessons here: 1) get hooked up and buy new 2) buy used


----------



## gnewcomer (Jul 2, 2011)

I got drunk one night searching information on Niner WFO's. 

I started hitting all the ebay as well as a few consignment sites and low-balling the auctions. I put at the bottom of my comments "sorry I'm not trying to insult, but this is all I got".
Within a couple of days I had a couple of seller's willing to bargain with me and I got an AWESOME deal on an almost new Niner WFO

gnewcomer aka OldMtnGoat

I ride xc/enduro, because baseball, basketball, football and golf require only one ball....


----------



## Fattires40 (Dec 6, 2009)

When I got into Mtbing at a younger age, I financed my first real mountain bike. It was a GT Avalanche for around $1200.(early 90's). Since then, I've saved and purchased all my bikes of the past. I've never purchased my dream bike because I just can't come to terms with paying that much for a bike, 4k-5k! My current bike is a GT Zaskar Pro 29r that was built up by my LBS with higher end components, wheels, etc. it ended up costing 2k out the door. Believe or not, my mother'n'law purchased that bike for me in a round about way! It's my first HT since the mid 90's and I absolutely can say that I LOVE this bike!


----------



## Rcksqrl (Aug 29, 2013)

First MTB was a trek 6000 aluminum frame (still made in USA) Brother called me from A swap meet in rural Oregon while I was working in California... Picked it up when I showed up for college a few months later. Rode that for 5 years, no suspension at all.... Until I put a suspension stem on it.. Not recommended... Way too much slop! Did a lot of urban riding and some single track around LaGrande Oregon. Quit riding for about 15 yrs so it sat collecting dust. Decided I was tired of constantly expanding...... So got it tuned up, ride it twice and decided it wasn't going to cut it....

Started checking Craigslist and came across a beautiful 2006 Salsa else santo fs I got for 500. Owners were moving, had "upgraded" to 29'r so had no need for it. Was a tertiary bike for them
And didn't want to transport it with them.

So far I have given her a tune up and been riding. Love it, love it, love it! Donated the trek to a local organization that gives bikes to those in need and can't afford them. Figured immoaying it forward!


Sent from magic wish granting phone


----------



## Rincon98 (Apr 20, 2013)

Haha first off I bought a Next. Thought it was the best until it broke. Then I got a Giant Rincon 2010 for Christmas and put 1100 miles on it. Then I sold it to my buddy and bought a Giant Yukon FX for 650$ has given me some troubles with the gearing and fork but a great bike. Fork is now totally fixed but still have rear derailleur issues. I have to say though, it was that Next Power Climber that gave me a good sweet tasting lick of mtbing. Now I'm chewing a big bite!!!


----------



## CannondaleF9 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rincon98 said:


> Haha first off I bought a Next. Thought it was the best until it broke. Then I got a Giant Rincon 2010 for Christmas and put 1100 miles on it. Then I sold it to my buddy and bought a Giant Yukon FX for 650$ has given me some troubles with the gearing and fork but a great bike. Fork is now totally fixed but still have rear derailleur issues. I have to say though, it was that Next Power Climber that gave me a good sweet tasting lick of mtbing. Now I'm chewing a big bite!!!


I had a Next Power Climber as well. That thing was a piece of junk, worthless and not fun to ride. No I have a 2013 Cobia and it is a HUGE difference, also compared to my Cannondale F9.


----------



## poonamibaxter (Aug 30, 2013)

Straight cash Homie. 

I make a lot of sacrifices with my job like being gone from my family and going to some pretty crappy places. I have been riding enough lately to justify the expense.


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Last time I bought a bike, I didn't buy a complete bike. I already had some items from a previous bike: good wheels, brakes, seats, seat post, and a few other things I'd bought when I saw the price was right.

Then I got the frame and fork with cash. Once I had the bike on its wheels and rode it a bit, I decided it needs different bar and stem. 

That was in 2010. Since then, I've only needed new chains, brake pads, one set of front hub bearings, new BB cups, chain lube and a small amount of grease.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I bought two bikes in the past 14 months.

For my first bike I robbed a bank. Just my luck I stole all the money from my own account. 

For my second bike I pick-pocketed a douchebag. Ended up being my own pocket. 

Either way they were paid off in full as soon as I got the bikes. I never buy anything that I can't pay off within a month. Unless there is some awesome 0% interest free loan. Gotta pay to play. Gotta save to pay.


----------

